# 1970 Ford 3000 power steering



## Chris Harris (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello guys. I purchased a 1970 3000 gas with power steering. The cylinders were leaking and then the left cylinder shaft broke. I ordered two new cylinders and installed today. Started the tractor and attempted to turn the wheel. Right side seal blower out. Took it apart, reinstalled the seal and reinstalled. Started the tractor and all looked good. Let it run a minute and just bumped the steering wheel a couple of times. Saw fluid and the left shaft was bent. I installed the lines as they came off. I am at a loss. Plus out $$$ and time. Any advice would be appreciated. I feel pretty defeated right now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Hard to tell from out here, but I'd be looking at how the lines are hooked up. You may have indeed put them back as they were, but how can you prove they were right to begin with. Cylinders were leaking then, right? Anyone acknowledge steering leaks/issues/previous work done before you bought it???


----------



## Chris Harris (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks Fedup. The guy did say he replaced the seal in the steering shaft. I was wondering if the aftermarket cylinders I bought could plumb different since they are ambidextrous.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

One would THINK the ports would be the same as factory cylinders, but who knows. I would probably disconnect all four lines and put a little air pressure into one of the ports to see which direction the rod moves. Then with the lines disconnected, turn the wheel a bit right and left to see which lines fluid comes out of for each direction. After a bit of deductive reasoning, you should know which lines go where.


----------



## Chris Harris (Aug 3, 2019)

Fedup said:


> One would THINK the ports would be the same as factory cylinders, but who knows. I would probably disconnect all four lines and put a little air pressure into one of the ports to see which direction the rod moves. Then with the lines disconnected, turn the wheel a bit right and left to see which lines fluid comes out of for each direction. After a bit of deductive reasoning, you should know which lines go where.


Thanks again Fedup. I will try it again when I get another cylinder. I will post how it goes.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Chris Harris said:


> Thanks again Fedup. I will try it again when I get another cylinder. I will post how it goes.


My first guess is your pump pressure.
They used two different pressures on that era Ford.
The 2000/3000 models were set to about 800 psi and the 4000s and several industrial derivatives ran the pump about 1100+ psi.
The pumps are identical except for the pressure setting which can be adjusted in the pressure relief valve.
A lot of sellers have no clue about this and will sell the same pump for 2/3/4000s.
I would buy a pressure gauge - Harbor Fright, Northern, Amazon, ebay, etc for about $20 and temporarily plumb it in to your pressure line.
See what you have.
The aftermarket steering cylinders are plumbed the same as the OEM ones so that is not your problem.
Those aftermarket steering cylinders are cheaply made and easy to disassemble.
If the rod is just bent and not kinked I would remove the rod and try straightening it. Put it between two blocks of wood and slug it with a soft faced hammer or use a hammer and block of wood on it. Don't put dents in it tho.
Roll it on a Flat surface to check for straightness. Not hard to do and a few thousanths bend wont hurt it.
If you can't straighten it I would check your local hydraulic place to see about them building a new rod for you. Probably cheaper than a new cylinder.
Those darned steering cylinders are expensive.
What? $200-$300 apiece?
Give us an update on this.


----------



## Chris Harris (Aug 3, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> My first guess is your pump pressure.
> They used two different pressures on that era Ford.
> The 2000/3000 models were set to about 800 psi and the 4000s and several industrial derivatives ran the pump about 1100+ psi.
> The pumps are identical except for the pressure setting which can be adjusted in the pressure relief valve.
> ...


Ultradog, Thanks for the advice. I will try to straighten the shaft and I will check the pressure. Cylinders are around $250. I will post how it turns out.


----------



## Chris Harris (Aug 3, 2019)

Just wanted to report. I installed the new cylinder today. Checked the in/out on the new cylinder with air and marked the direction on the line fitting. Hooked up the cylinders from the one end and left the fronts loose. Started and made sure everything was going the right way. Fully assembled and so far so good. Thanks for the help.


----------

